# It's World IPv6 Day: here's what you need to know



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> This morning, thousands of companies and millions of websites permanently switched on the next generation of Internet Protocol, IPv6.
> 
> Among them: Google, Facebook and Yahoo, as expected, as well as ISPs in more than 100 countries and heavy hitters all over, from Akamai to Cisco to Comcast.


More


----------



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Its a historical day indeed!


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Just found this post - does this mean I should enable IPv6 on my wirless adapter settings now? I have not have it enabled, since it sometimes was a source of problems.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Only if your ISP supports IPv6. And all your equipment. Some older routers do not.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks - my router does NOT support it, so I will leave it disabled.


----------

